# Denture-swiping dog couldn't be prouder



## Robert59 (Jun 27, 2020)

A curious Jackapoo broke into a bedroom drawer and tried on his owner’s mother’s dentures. 

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/new...eals-dentures-and-hilarity-ensues/3258241001/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

OMG! I'm going to pee my pants laughing so hard!

This is my laugh of the day! Thanks for this, Robert!


----------

